# Newbie



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi All.Newbie here, so please be easy on me. After drinking mainly instant then Netspresso for many years, Ive decided to go for an espresso setup. I mainly drink tall (not too) milky coffee but used heated miIk rather than frothed. (I'm a bit non plussed about the foam)., and then topped up with hot water.

I was introduced to the Aeropress by a work colleague in the office (Trying to get a private electrical appliance PAT tested in a big office is impossible), so got one myself. To partner this after much research brought a Knock Feldgrind. (I've since added the aero grind). I now use this set up fro camping, caravanning and when I'm staying in hotels.

At home I use the netspresso machine and L'or capsules, normally two capsules for each cup I have.


----------

